# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring dream... about a cucumber?

## SnowyDreams

Okay, so here's a really weird recurring dream I've had since I was three. It doesn't happen frequently - like, once a year or once every other year - but still, it's been going on for fourteen years now. I'd like to see what you think about it.

When I was three years old, I used to have a (then) frequently recurring nightmare. I'd be sitting in my living room, doing some random stuff, when a large cucumber about the same size as me would come into the room with tiny, chubby legs and green, thin arms. It'd have cartoon-ish, mean eyes and always wield a bat with spikes on, sort of à la Flintstones. The cucumber would chase me around the house trying to hit me with the bat, and I'd either force myself to awaken or I'd run to my parents or my older sister, who'd chase him/it off.

When I was around four or five, I got tired of the stupid cucumber. I realized that it was _my_ dream and _my_ house, so I found multiple ways to kill him off - one time with an army of tomatoes, another by turning on all the taps in the house to drown him while I sat on a table serving as a boat... either way, my nightmares disappeared.

Ever since, I'd dream of the cucumber once a year or every other year, though it stopped being a nightmare. We'd just do random stuff - play with toys together, watch TV, etc. Now it's been two years since I last dreamt of the cucumber (I think he taught me how to cook last time... lol, cannibalism on his part?), and a few nights ago, I dreamt of him/it again. This time he invited me into my own kitchen for tea and I told him about what has happened in my life these past two years, and he'd nod to show that he listened. Somehow, I knew what he wanted to say even when he didn't say a word (thinking back, I don't think he has ever spoken in my dreams). At the end of the dream he reluctantly hugged me as I said goodbye, until next time, old friend.

Sort of weird, isn't it? Anybody who has an idea about what this could possibly mean? It's definitely not representing a person I know in real life, as I've already ruled out that possibility. I don't have any friends going as far as back as that, and to be honest, I've always had this feeling that this cucumber has been "older than me" and more like an "authority" that an "equal" (even though he's now much shorter than me in my dream, being the same height as he was when I first dreamt of him)... hmm.

----------


## daeryk

To dream of cucumbers represents thoughts you are having about a situation that is so positive that you can't stand to think about doing anything else, or helping anybody else. A symbol that can be both good or bad. 

On a positive side the cucumber can be a thoughts you have about something that is so good that you don't want to share it, or sacrifice any of your pleasure to experience it. 

As a negative symbols it can represent excessive conservatism, or not being able to do what you want because you have partake in proper behavior that doesn't allow you to enjoy yourself. 

The reason for this symbolism is because cucumbers are very healthy for you, but most people associate them with rejuvenation while resting.

The cucumber trying to attack you is a symbol for your resentment of a situation where you either don't want to share anything, or you can't stand having to follow rules or be responsbile.  You drowning the cucumber symbolizes you sacrificing this very positive thing to  unconscious negative thoughts and emotions.  So killing the evil cucumber in your dream was probably a bad thing.

----------

